# Woran Erkennt man allgemein gute Lautsprecher ?



## Niza (21. Dezember 2011)

Tachjen 
*Ich wollte mal Fragen Woran man gute Lautsprecher erkennen kann 
wenn man z.B. in einen Laden Stöbert und die Daten sich anschaut*
An den Frequenzen ??
z.B. 20 Hz - 20KHz
Oder z.B.   bis 18KHz
Oder Ab 140Hz 

*Dabei Frage ich zusätzlich warum werden Lautsprecher mit einer Frequenz mit Höher als 20KHz (20.000Hz) verkauft
Weil das menschliche Gehör ja nur von ca 20Hz bis 20KHz warnehmen kann*
An der Wattzahl ?

An Viel PMPO ??
Wobei was ist das Eigentlich 

Am Preis?

Oder Woran?

Danke in Voraus für die Antworten 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Dezember 2011)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.  Man sagt ja immer Bose und Teufel sind sehr gut. Wobei es bestimmt einige mehr gibt die billiger und genauso gut bis besser sind gibt. Also Madz dann leg mal los.


----------



## Kabelgott (21. Dezember 2011)

Ganz oben ist doch ein großes und gut erklärtes Sound Thema für Anfänger angepinnt. Einfach mal durchlesen, ist wirklich super erklärt.

Hier nochmal nen Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sound-kaufberatung-faq-und-wissenswertes.html

Und nach Watt-Zahl zu gehen....


----------



## zøtac (21. Dezember 2011)

teufel umd bose sind eben NICHT gut 
gute ls erkennt man hauptsächlich am klang, denn jeder hört anders. deshalb sagt auch niemand kauf xyz sondern geh probehören


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2011)

Zum Teufel mit Bose und auch anders herum. Hörvermögen und Hörgewohnheiten lassen sich schlecht in Normen pressen


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Dezember 2011)

Dann kann man auch 08/15 Logitech nehmen.  Freunde meinen immer richtig geiler Sound bla bla und wenn ich den mal sage. Jungs 5.1 für 100€? Da kann nur Müll bei rauskommen! Und die sind wieder am meckern. 

Zum Probehören:
Wenn man sich Boxen kauft möchte man sicherlich nicht 20 Stück kaufen 5 in die engere Wahl setzten und sagen das sind die. Jeder stellt sich die Boxen anders auf bzw. muss es weil nicht immer alles passt. Man könnte ja sagen die und die sind gut aber kaufe niemals(!) welche von der Marke!


----------



## Bier (21. Dezember 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Man könnte ja sagen die und die sind gut aber kaufe niemals(!) welche von der Marke!


Kauf niemals Logitech und Bose Auch Teufel würd ich mir nicht noch einmal holen.

Und zu deinen Freunden: 
Die haben sicher noch keine hochwertigen Lautsprecher gehört.
Ich dachte früher auch mein Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition wär geil


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Dezember 2011)

Hör die den jeweiligen Lautsprecher an. Gefällt dir, was du da hörst, ist das ein "guter" Lautsprecher.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hör die den jeweiligen Lautsprecher an. Gefällt dir, was du da hörst, ist das ein "guter" Lautsprecher.


Das geht auch nach hinten los, ich habe in meinem Leben so manche Überraschung erlebt. Es gibt Leute die hören schlechter wie ein Maulwurf sehen kann


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hm lass mal sehen ob man das erklären kann 


Beim Probehören wirst du Feucht  = Guter Lautsprecher 
Du bekommst Gänsehaut = Guter Lautsprecher 
Die Saber läuft dir ausm Mund wie bei Homer Simpsons = Guter Lautsprecher 
Dein unterbewustsein sagt "haben will, scheis drauf was die Frau sagt" = Guter Lautsprecher 
Du denkst dir "Sex ist nen scheis dagegen" = Guter Lautsprecher 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, alles ist Subjektiv, daher musses dir gefallen. 

Wobei es schon paar kleine Faustregeln gibt 
Der Lautsprecher hersteller bietet alle erdenklichen Messdiagramme an, mit nem überfluss an Technischen Daten 
Es sind keine Show und Shine Lautsprecher bsp. Bang Olufsen


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

Bier schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf niemals Logitech und Bose Auch Teufel würd ich mir nicht noch einmal holen.
> 
> Und zu deinen Freunden:
> Die haben sicher noch keine hochwertigen Lautsprecher gehört.
> Ich dachte früher auch mein Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition wär geil



Ja das weiß ich auch.  Ein alter Klassenkamerad hat eine extrem teure Teufel oder Bose Anlage und alle(!) meinen die wäre der(!) Hammer. 

Welche wären den die üblichen verdächtigen wenn es um wirklich gute Lautsprecher geht? Von Low Budget bis Enthusiasmus schlecht hin? Low Budget - Edifier? High-End - Denon? So eine Liste wäre mal ganz nett. 

@ dfence Wenn ich seit Jahren eine 5.1 Logitech Anlage besitze und dann nach 3 Jahren eine neue haben will und gerade Logitech ein neues Set rausgebracht hat und die Frau sagt nein aber ich finde es geil sind sie trotzdem der letzte Müll.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

High End - Denon ?  

Low Budget bis Mittelklasse und etwas drüber hinaus = Monacor 
Low Budget bis HighEnd = Visaton 
Mittelklasse bis HighEnd = Infinity 
Mittelklasse bis Highend = Eton 

Und nen Haufen mehr marken, ne Liste hier anzufertigen würde nur ins unendliche gehen.

Highend ist leztendlich auch wieder eine Definitionssache, bsp die Saba Greencones gehen auch schon bei Enthusiasten als Highend durch, obwohls eigentlich Lautsprecher sind die vor 60 jahren in RöhrenRadios gröstenteils eingesetzt wurden.

@Lan Das war irgendwie auch anders gemeint und nicht auf Logitech bezogen, die meisten Frauen haben was dagegen wenn so schwarze Kisten im Wohnzimmer stehen,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt ja auch auf den Einsatzzweck an. Ich nutze zwar Edifier ( PC ), weil ich keine 2. oder 3. Anlage kaufen wollte und es immer noch besser wie Logitröt klingt und für den Zweck reicht wie Gaming und gelegendlich Musik. Eine List ist zwar ganz nett die wäre aber sehr lang und etliche gute Hersteller wären so bekannt wie böhmische Dörfer. Bose konnte mich nie begeistern und B&O ist wie Aschenbecher auslecken ( früher war es meist Phillips )


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> High End - Denon ?
> 
> Low Budget bis Mittelklasse und etwas drüber hinaus = Monacor
> Low Budget bis HighEnd = Visaton
> ...



Noch nie von diesen Herstellern gehört. 
Eine umfangreiche Liste wäre aber wirklich sehr gut! Dazu noch welche Marke für welchen Typ abgestimmt ist wie z.B. XY = Rock & Pop (Klarheit)
ZA = Hip-Hop & Rap (Bass)

Edit: Habe mal diese Hersteller gegooglet und die meisten verkaufen nur "Lautsprecher" und keine Richtigen Boxen. Bei Infinity habe ich noch was gefunden aber sonst..


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dann hast du dich nie wirklich mit Hifi beschäftigt, das waren jetz mal so die bekanntesten Hersteller in der Hifi Scene, jene die auch jüngere kennen sollten. 

Also mal ganz ehrlich noch nie was von Infinity Gehört ? Infinity Reference Serie V 
http://www.lautsprecher-service.at/...pg?PHPSESSID=62318d57c39822b3e6e7ffab27a5da9f 

Godlike diese teile. Wenn Christen statt nen JesusKreuz diese dinger anbeten würde, ich würde mein Atheismus sein lassen uns sofort Christ werden


----------



## iceman650 (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann man halt leider nicht so sagen. 
User X hört gerne mit bassigen/warmen Lautsprechern Klassik, User Y mit den selben Lautsprechern Deathmetal.
User A hat Lautsprecher die mehr Höhen darstellen und hört Dubstep, User B hat die selben Lautsprecher und hört Jazz. 
Gibt es alles, warum auch nicht. Es ist halt alles eine Sache des Geschmacks, man kann ja auch nicht sagen, dass man in einem Raum von 10-20m² Granit verlegen muss, in einem von 20-26,667m² PVC und darüber Parkett.
Ich wollte auch ehrlich gesagt nicht einfach meine perfekten Lautsprecher haben, der Weg ist das Ziel. Das Probehören ist für mich ein Bestandteil meines Hobbys. Deswegen: Probehören (tut nicht weh )
Also wie dfence schon sagte: Wenn Lautsprecher gut sind, merkt man das. Mit den Ohren. 

Mfg, ice

€dit: Schade dass meine Infinity Reference nur den Namen mit den Infinity Reference IRS gemein haben


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du dich nie wirklich mit Hifi beschäftigt, das waren jetz mal so die bekanntesten Hersteller in der Hifi Scene, jene die auch jüngere kennen sollten.
> 
> Also mal ganz ehrlich noch nie was von Infinity Gehört ? Infinity Reference Serie V
> http://www.lautsprecher-service.at/fotos/infinity/collection/infinity_irs_1.jpg?PHPSESSID=62318d57c39822b3e6e7ffab27a5da9f
> ...



WTF!!? Wie teuer darfs sein? 250k Goldbarren!? o.O
Habe wirklich noch nie von denen gehört.
Edit: Die sind ja Schweine billig im Vergleich zu Bose und Teufel! 12.000$? Das ist ja nichts für solche teile! Die Anlange meines Klassenkameraden hat 3-5000€ gekostet und hört sich im Vergleich zu diesen "Dingern" bestimmt wie Logitech an!


----------



## Rayken (22. Dezember 2011)

Alter Schwede die Dinger sind ja so gross wie ein Familien Kleiderschrank, wenn da nix raus kommt an Ton ist es nur ein Haufen Speerholz...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja Infinity, da gab es ja Boxen die die waren so überzogen das es kaum eine Endstufe dafür gab ( hab die Bezeichnung nicht mehr auf dem Schirm ). Monacor war ja wirklich eher die Instant Klasse, da bot Visaton ja wirklich mehr. Manche Marken sind quasi ausgestorben wie MB Quart


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Paar eckdaten zu den IRS 
Np 1980, knapp 180000 Dm 
Gewicht komplett gut 690kg 
Leistung : Bassäulen 2000Watt RMS, Mittelhochton Säule 300W RMS pro Kanal 
Frequenzgang 15hz-45khz 

Damals die Teuersten Lautsprecher Weltweit, und mitunter die "besten". Übrigends waren die nie gedacht zum verkaufen, sondern es Referenz für Infinity nur um zu zeigen was man kann, allerdings war die nachfrage so enorm das man doch beschloss die für die Kundschaft zu Bauen, trotz des preises.
Infinity is eine der besonderen Marken die ne breite Palette gehabt haben ( gehört jetz zu Harman Gesellschaft ) 

Allerdings brauchen die guten Infinitys auch extremst stabile Amps, bsp ich hab die Kappa Super CS ( damals das beste was man im bereich CarHifi bekommen konnte ) allerdings haben die nen Impendanz verlauf zwischen Gut und Böse, 2ohm sind bei Tiefstbässen keine seltenheit. 
Aber klanglich diese Emit Hochtöner ich hab bisher kaum was besseres gehört, wobei ich sagen muss mit meinem Harman Kardon kommen meine Hochtonhörner ( EV T35 jene die in Klipsch Highendern zum einsatz gekommen sind ) schon nahe an die brilianz ran, nur nich ganz so seidig im "abgang" wie jene Emit von Infinity.


----------



## Caspar (22. Dezember 2011)

Also die Definitionen waren gerade schon sehr nach Ohr... einzig dfence hat mal die berühmten Diagramme und derren Vollständigkeit angesprochen.

Leider ist das Vorhandensein trotzdem noch kein ultimatives Qualitätsmerkmal. Das Einfachste ist wirklich die Hörprobe. Um Diagramme richtig interpretieren zu können und um in der Lage zu sein einzig durch "lesen" und Onlinerecherche sagen zu können ob ein Lautsprecher (theoretisch) erstmal gut ist, bedarf es einiges an Erfahrung. Zudem ist "gut" Definitionssache. Was ist die eigene Referenz? Wenn ich Handylautsprecher als Referenz ansehe ist Logitech auf jeden Fall gut.

Wenn man jetzt anfängt Diagramme zu wühlen fällt erstmal auf, dass da eine ganze menge Materie vorhanden ist. Die Treiber haben Diagramme und Tabellen, darin sind haufenweise Abkürzungen und Linien die kein Mensch versteht, dann gibts da so Weichen und die müssen irgendwie auch passen und dann gibts da auch noch den Lautsprecher mit dem Kasten ringsherum... und der darf ja auch nicht irgendwie aussehen. 

Die Basisinformationen lassen sich aber erstmal aus dem Frequenzgang nehmen, darin erkennt man grundlegend erstmal ob ein fertig entwickelter Lautsprecher etwas taugen kann oder nicht. Wer also ein tieferes Verständnis entwickeln möchte, sollte anfangen zu lernen Diagramme zu lesen und zu interpretieren. Dabei gibts aber auch haufenweise Dinge zu beachten... die kommen dann mit der Menge an Lektüre (und/oder Hörerfahrung). 

Das beste Beispiel dafür das Diagramme eben nicht alles darstellen können sind Breitbandlautsprecher... dann mal viel Spaß noch beim lesen. 

Ps.: Scan Speak bastelt übrigens richtig geiles Zeug, die Illuminator Serie muss gigantisch sein.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2011)

Nur mal nebenbei zu den Hz-Werten von Boxen: die Hz geben halt an, was die Boxen theoretisch noch an Frequenzen darstellen können. Ob sie es dann wirklich gut können und/oder nur bei wirklich VOLL aufgedrehtem Verstärker grad so schaffen, aber an sich völlig unbrauchbar, ist damit aber nicht gesagt. Einige Firmen versuchen erst gar nicht, praxisferne Werte zu nennen, sondern geben realistischere Werte an. Damit kann es dann sein, dass eine sehr gute Box "nur" bis 30Hz runtergeht, ein billiges Boxenset angeblich bis 20Hz - aber in Wahrheit HÖRBAR schafft die gute Box dann doch tiefere Werte als das Billig-Set, vor allem fängt das billige Set ggf. sehr früh zu grummeln an, so dass man es an sich doch nicht gebrauchen kann. Viele meinen auch "spürbarer Bass = cool, die schaffen also 20Hz!", dabei ist Bass schon bei viel höheren Werten auch spürbar und "haut rein", und das, was diejenigen spüren, sind in Wahrheit zB 32Hz, und die Boxen schaffen hör+spürbar "nur" 30Hz...

Wegen der Hochton-Hörgrenzen beim Menschen: es ist ja nicht so, dass ein Hersteller bewusst Boxen herstellt, die zB 30KHz schaffen, sondern es wird einfach nur bei den Produktionstests gemessen, wie hoch/tief die kommen und das ganze dann eben in die techn. Daten übernommen. Ggf. meint dann der ein oder andere Kunde, 30Hz sei "besser" als 20Hz - das ist natürlich ein Irrglaube. 

Allgemein kannst Du mit den Hz-Werten aber keinerlei Aussage zur Qualität machen, außer die Werte sind echt SEHR bescheiden, so dass klar ist, dass vieles fehlt. Ein Boxenset mit zB Frequenzbereich von 400Hz bis 5KHz würde nicht doll klingen    Ich würd sogar so weit gehen und sagen: grad bei günstigen Sets sind ungewöhnlich "gute" Werte eher ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Sound nicht gut ist und die Daten den Käufer anlocken sollen.


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Genau deswegen geben gute Hersteller immer nen Diagramm mit wo man genau sieht welchen frequenzverlauf sie haben, daran sieht man sofort unter welchen bedingungen tiefste frequenzen machbar sind.


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal eine (kleine, absolut unvollständige) Liste guter Lautsprecherhersteller:



 Heco
 Dali
Infinity
Visaton
 Monitor audio
 canton
 nubert
 KEF
 Klipsch
 Jamo
 Magnat
 Cambridge audio
 quadral
 wharfedale
 JBL
 Boston Acoustics
 Infinity
 Elac
 Mordaunt Short
 Cabasse
 Sonos Faber
 Burmester
 Backes und Müller
 Sunfire
 Dynaudio
 Linn
 Spendor
 Naim Audio
 Velodyne
 Goldmund
und viele, viele mehr.
 

Bose und Teufel sind mit voller Absicht nicht enthalten.




Übrigens danke für die sehr interressanten Beiträge bisher!


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist noch ein bissl zu früh madz? :p sehr danke


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich hab gerade erst meinen Kaffee eingeschenkt.


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

Dito. Na denn guten durst  

Die infinity reference sind ja mal ein traum... Was würde ich drum geben die nur einmal zu hören/spüren


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich empfehle es nicht, danach gibt man nur unweigerlich noch viel mehr Geld für Hifi aus 
Oder man ist deprimiert


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja das kann ich mir gutvorstellen xD aber das risiko würde ich eingehen :p


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2011)

ser0_silence schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das kann ich mir gutvorstellen xD aber das risiko würde ich eingehen :p



Ich auch ist sowieso schon zu spät


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin zwar erst am Anfang meiner Audio-Reise, aber das wird schon mit der Zeit. "Einstiegsdroge" Superlux HD681


----------



## Bash0r (22. Dezember 2011)

geht mir ähnlich.

hatte mir vor 5 Jahren ein Teufel Concept E-Magnum Power Edit. geholt...mit dem guten Glauben das sie MEGA sind.
Die ersten zwei Jahren haben sie mir auch komplett gereicht, habe sie aber auch eigentlich nur für Call of Duty und Battlefield genutzt  !

Da ich nun ein wenig älter bin und öfter mal einfach Musik höre oder einen Film schaue, merke ich schon das es den Teufel an guten Hochtönern fehlt.
Selbst mein 20€ Superlux HD681 klingt besser  

Naja der Einstieg ist gemacht, Superlux HD681 und ein schöner AVR, dann kann nächsten Sommer mal ein Paar LS folgen  ! Bei einem jetzigen 10m² Zimmer braucht man eh kein Subwoofer mehr


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

Dito. Hab auch das Concept E Magnum. Aber jetzt schon seit 5 oder 6 Jahren. War damals auch der Hammer. Vorher hatte ich immer nur billige 20€ 2.1 Systeme  Da is das schon nen guter Schrit zum CEM. Aktuell wird davon aber nur noch der Subwoofer benutzt. Zusammen mit 2 Cat MBC 313 an meinem Sony STR-DE 345 AVR. 
Aber die Superlux sind ja wohl mal sowas von geil  Unglaublich! Und das für nur 20€. Ich will mir auch im Moment noch keine besseren Kopfhörer anhören. Bin superzufrieden mit denen. Nächstes Ziel ist erstmal neue Lautsprecher+Verstärker zu bekommen die den gleichen guten Klang wie die Kopfhörer hinbekommen 
Und ne Asus Xonar Essence STX wär mein Traum. Hab aktuell ne Audigy 2 ZS. Aber das bringt ja eh erstmal nichts ohne neue Boxen 

Edit: Ok unser Wohnzimmer ist auch nur 15-20 m² groß. Aber da ich auch viel Minimal, Elektro, Schranz, Hardstyle usw höre ist ein Subwoofer Pflicht finde ich. Auch wenn die komischen CAT Boxen auch gut rumsen  
Aber seit ich die Superlux hab, habe ich mir sogar mal Klassik angehört und Musik in DVD-Audio Qualität. Da macht selbst Musik die man sonst nicht hört Spaß 

Hat eigentlich mal jemand nen Vergleich zum CEM Sub? Bzw ne Einschätzung zu dem Ding? Würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Bash0r (22. Dezember 2011)

Gut..dann haben wir also die gleiche Vorgeschichte  ! 
Ich nutze aktuell im kleinen Zimmer ein Logitech Z623 ... warte quasi nur noch drauf auf nächsten Sommer  ... Da kauf ich mir vorraussichtlich die ESI nEar 05!
Musik kommt eh digital in den Receiver über den pc/tv!

bin mit der Superlux auch mega zufrieden. und bin mit der Entscheidung zufrieden das ich nicht zu den deutlich teureren AKG 530 gegriffen habe ! 

Ich brauch in einem 10m² Zimmer (mit kleiner Zwischenwand xD ) kein mega bass. Liegt aber wohl auch eher an der Musikrichtung  ! Metalcore / Indie
Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass das Z623 auch extrem basslastig ist. Hoffe mit den ESI near hol ich mir dann mal gescheite hochtöner mit denen Filme-schauen mehr Spaß macht


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

Kann man so sagen 
Na das klingt doch nicht schlecht. Die werden ja auch oft empfohlen. Aber ich glaub ich bleib bei Standlautsprechern. Auch wenns nen bissl Overpowered ist. Aber wer weiss wie groß mein Wohnzimmer in ein paar Jahren aussieht 
Ja gut bei mir ist immernoch alles analog. Ist halt ziemlich alt der Receiver^^ aber macht nichts ich find den Sound trotz allem gut. 

Hab auch lange geguckt aber bin zum Glück über den Thread gestolpert wo die getestet wurden  Vor allen dingen für 20 Euro... mit Tasche 

Mmh naja ich hab auch das Problem mit den Nachbarn hier. Ist alles extrem hellhörig. Man hört unsern Nachbarn nachts reden  


Aber ist schon komisch wie sich die Meinung ändert bzw. weiterentwickelt. Hab lange über das CEM Musik gehört auf allen Boxen. Naja und inzwischen hab ich nur noch Stereo. Ist doch schon um einiges besser^^


----------



## Gast12348 (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja das der Superlux besser klingt als die CAT ist auch kein Wunder *lol* Aber einstieg nenn ich das noch nicht  
Mein einstieg vor über 20 jahren sah so aus,

Receiver Grundig RTV 1040 Quadrophonie  ( mit dem konnte man sogar Polizeifunk abhören weil das FM Band sau weit runterging )
TapeDeck Grundig CN 1000 ein hammer geiles Teil 
Boxen : Isophon Prominent 2002, 4 Wege System, abgrund Tiefebässe extrem guter klang, das besondere war das der 300mm Bass auf der Rückseite der Speaker war, und vorne nochmal nen 200mm für die Kickbässe mit nem seperaten Klangkörper. 

Lang ist es her, aber meine Eltern ham mir nen echt guten Grundstein  gelegt, wärend andere noch mit ihren Kassettenrekorder Musik gehört  haben, hab ich meine Nachbarn und vorallem meine Eltern mit folgenden  sehr sehr genervt, die haben es lange zeit bereut mir diese Anlage zu  überlassen. Und ich bereue es heute noch das ich die sachen nicht mehr hab .....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bash0r (22. Dezember 2011)

Dein Grundstein ist so lange her wie ich alt bin  ! Insofern hab ich ja nun auch noch Zeit um meine sinne zu verwöhnen 
Zudem brauch ich im moment keine SUPER Anlage, die wird besorgt wenn ich nach meinem Dualen Studium eine eigene Wohnung habe  Dann kann ich damit auch gleich meiner Freundin auf den Sack gehen  ...wobei die selber gern und oft/laut musik hört... (damit öffne ich bestimmt die Büchse der Pandora)  Wer will schon auf seinem super Soundsystem dann den ganzen Tag Mädchenmusik hören


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir die AKG K530 gekauft. Seitdem finde ich wirklich alle Boxen meine Kumpels zum kotzen schlecht...
Dann wollen die wissen ob man für 150€ ein gutes 5.1 Set bekommt...da schmunzel ich gerne mal.


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die vielen guten Antworten

 Ich benutze die Logitech X 540 seit geraumer Zeit
 Ich weiß das die nicht alle so toll finden
 Ich weiß jetzt auch wieso ich sie gut finde :
weil ich nichts besseres kenne 
 und vorher ein Medion 5.1 Surround System für 35 € hatte
 Davor hatte ich so ein 0815 5€ Stereo System




dfence schrieb:


> Dann hast du dich nie wirklich mit Hifi  beschäftigt, das waren jetz mal so die bekanntesten Hersteller in der  Hifi Scene, jene die auch jüngere kennen sollten.
> 
> Also mal ganz ehrlich noch nie was von Infinity Gehört ? Infinity Reference Serie V
> http://www.lautsprecher-service.at/...pg?PHPSESSID=62318d57c39822b3e6e7ffab27a5da9f


 


 Die sind ja echt der Hammer
 Will haben 

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ser0_silence (22. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Naja das der Superlux besser klingt als die CAT ist auch kein Wunder *lol* Aber einstieg nenn ich das noch nicht


 
Ja da haste nicht ganz unrecht 

Aber nur mal so zum Spaß: CAT MBC 313 B wo fngt Hifi an, Lautsprecher - HIFI-FORUM Das war auch so ziemlich das einzige was ich gefunden habe über diese Boxen... Aber das hat mich dann doch erstaunt. Und ich hab zwar nicht wirklich nen Plan aber ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die nicht schlecht klingen. Vor allen dingen nicht für 30€ die ich bezahlt hab. 

Aber womit du angefangen hast ist ja mal echt schick  Ich steh auf so OldSchool Technik. 
Habe auch schon überlegt ob ich mal schaue was meine Großeltern noch so rumzustehen haben. Haben beide relativ viel Geld, deswegen denke ich nicht, dass die damals schrott gekauft haben. Vielleicht wär das ja dann der richtige Einstieg für mich


----------



## Madz (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Großelternidee gefällt mir. Einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Allerersten *Boxen mit Verstärker*, die ich hatte, waren die im Anhang 
Die hatte ich dann per Adapter irgenwann mal an den Computer Angeschlossen
Echt nicht schlecht gewesen die Teile obwohl die schon älter waren
Dann weiterverschenkt an meinen Vater und
Irgendwann hatte dann ein Hochtöner den Geist aufgegeben und seitdem verstauben die inc. Verstärker
Auf denen Standen folgende Daten :
20Hz bis 25000Hz 
150Watt

Kennt einer noch diesen Verstärkerhersteller "Scirocco" ?
Ich muss wenn ich den Namen höre komischerweise immer an den VW Scirocco denken



Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Caspar (23. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank an Herbboy, super Beitrag!

Dem möchte ich noch ein paar Dinge hinzufügen. "Gewöhnliche Menschen" hören als Obergrenze etwa 12-18kHz, je nach Alter. (Für alle die das testen möchten - eure Lautsprecher müssen das natürlich auch schaffen!) Die Obergrenze bietet höchstens einen Anhaltspunkt was das Auflösungsvermögen betrifft. Eine leichte, steife und kleine Membran (Magnetostat) kann höher spielen als beispielsweise eine recht große und verhältnismäßig schwere Membran einer (nur als Beispiel) Kalotte (da gibts auch richtig krasse Teile, beispielsweise die Beryllium Kalotten von Scan Speak, also nix gegen Kalotten! Ganz im Gegenteil, Kalotten haben viele Vorteile...). 

Um die Frequenzen im Tieftonbereich zu erläutern:
Wenn da steht 30Hz, weiss man nicht wie laut die 30Hz wiedergegeben werden. Steht da 30Hz (-3dB) und eine SPL (sozusagen die Lautstärke um die alle Frequenzen schwanken) von 89dB, bedeutet das also, dass 30Hz noch mit einer Lautstärke von 86dB "gespielt" werden. Echte 30Hz sind übrigens echt extrem tief. Gewöhnliche Musik geht oft nur bis ca 50Hz, alles darunter ist Bonus. Unter 40Hz kommen enorme Raumprobleme dazu, daher sind tiefere Frequenzen eigentlich kaum wünschenswert, es sei denn man möchte Geld in Raumkorrekturen stecken. Man hört Schankungen von +/- 1,5dB um die SPL nicht, bei -10dB ist das Signal etwa halb so laut. (Also schon deutlich leiser!) Und wenn ein Signal 20dB leiser ist als ein zweites (dann also 20dB lauteres Signal), hört man das leisere nicht mehr. Die "20Hz Logitech Systeme" spielen die 20Hz also, aber so leise, dass die Frequenzen eh nicht gehört werden. Sinnlos... aber damit lässt sich effektiv werben. 

Ebenso ist die Wattangabe oft nur Werbung. Die Wattzahl gibt lediglich die Belastbarkeit an. Steht da also 300W, gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten was das sein kann. Das kann eine Summe aus der möglichen Belastbarkeit des Hochtöners, des Mitteltöners und des Tieftöners sein. Das macht ja aber kaum Sinn. Ausserdem weiss man nicht, welche Angabe das ist. Ist das der "Peak-Wert", also eine Leistung die lediglich den Bruchteil einer Sekunde anliegen darf oder ein "Dauerwert" für ein bestimmtes "Band" an Signalen. Das "Band" kann zum Beispiel sog. "weisses Rauschen / rosa Rauschen" sein, da wird also über einen breiten Frequenzbereich ein Rauschen wiedergeben. Hätte man die quasi "durchschnittliche" Belastbarkeit auf nur einer Frequenz, beispielsweise bei 5kHz im Hochtonbereich, würde der Hochtöner gebraten werden. 

Jetzt gibts aber auch keine allgemeingültige Aussage wie viel der Lautsprecher denn nun insgesamt an Leistung verträgt bis er gebraten wird. Die 300W, welche über "Rauschen" ermittelt wurden, werden ja nicht mit jedem Lied genu so erreicht. Bei manchen Frequenzen frisst der Hochtöner ja mehr Strom als bei anderen. Eine Prozentuale Angabe was der Hochtöner / Mitteltöner / Tieftöner also für gewöhnlich bei Frequenzen verträgt ist also nur näherungsweise möglich. (Es sei denn man kann die berühmten Diagramme lesen und es liegen überhaupt Messungen vor. Im PA Bereich ist das vielleicht wichtig, daheim sind Wattangaben nahezu zu vernachlässigen.)

Kommen wir zum Fazit:
Wattangaben sagen lediglich wie viel Leistung ein Lautsprecher vertragen KANN, das ist aber DERMAßEN schwammig, dass die Zahl ohne genaue Informationen total sinnfrei ist.  

Wenn also ein Kumpel vorbei kommt und sagt: "Ey alder, isch hab voll grasse Fümfhunnerd Wadd in meine Karre ey, zieh dir des ma rein!"... haut ihr im paar hinter die Löffel.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Die Großelternidee gefällt mir. Einen Versuch ist es sicher wert.


 Jap werd ich die Tage mal probiern  Und wenn sie was passendes haben, es ist ja Weihnachten, vielleicht sind sie in Geberlaune 
Ich werde auf jedenfall mal Fotos von deren Soundequipment machen, wenn ich da bin. 



Niza schrieb:


> Die Allerersten *Boxen mit Verstärker*, die ich hatte, waren die im Anhang
> Die hatte ich dann per Adapter irgenwann mal an den Computer Angeschlossen
> Echt nicht schlecht gewesen die Teile obwohl die schon älter waren
> Dann weiterverschenkt an meinen Vater und
> ...


 
Auch nicht schlecht  Ich hab leider mit Kassettenrecorder, CD-Player und irgendwann billigen PC-Boxen angefangen :p
Der Verstärker sieht ja lustig aus  Mit deutschen Bezeichnungen... Rumpel  Wie geil ist das denn  Sieht man selten sowas.
Hab auch als erstes an das Auto gedacht, als ich dein Post gelesen habe^^



Caspar schrieb:


> ...daheim sind Wattangaben nahezu zu vernachlässigen.)




 Dazu mal ne Frage, weil ich habe im Keller noch Boxen gefunden,  (werd morgen mal Fotos reinstellen, vielleicht könnt ihr mir was zu  denen sagen), und die sind für extrem wenig Watt ausgelegt. Wenn ich die  an meinen AVR anschliesse ist bei Lautstärke 8/30 ca. Schluss und der  Verstärker schaltet sich ab. Allerdings nur wenns auch an die  Basswiedergabe geht. Dabei haben die Boxen nen ziemlich großen Tieftöner  eingebaut?! Wo ist dann der Sinn dabei wenn sich bei der kleinsten  Basswiedergabe der AVR abschaltet?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Entweder sind die Dinger hinüber, oder sie haben ne zu geringe impendanz und somit springt beim Verstärker die schutzschaltung an, ich vermute aber eher das sie hinüber sind. Wenn die Speaker wenig leistung verkraften, dann springt nicht die schutzschaltung beim Amp an, sondern die Boxen sind einfach überlastet und klingen dann dementsprechen schlecht.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ok schade. So schlecht klangen die nämlich net, aber halt viel zu leise. Nicht mal Zimmerlautstärke


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Marke und bezeichnung bräucht ich einmal bitte  
Es gibt natürlich auch fälle wo der Amp einfach zu wenig Power hat, wenn man einen Amp fast voll aufdreht kanns auch passieren, das er einfach ausgeht. Hatte da mal so nen "kunden" der wollte unbedingt seine 600W Hifonics an nem 25Watt SoNie anklemmen, ergebniss, das ich fast jeden zweiten Tag bei dem SoNie die sicherungen wechseln durfte


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich dir grad ausm kopf leider net sagen. Ich mach nachher fotos. Hab nur grad keine lust in den keller zu gehen  ja mit zu wenig power das kenn ich auch. An meinem avr waren mal 5.1 quadral boxen dran. Da hat er sich auch ab einer bestimmten lautstärke abgeschaltet. Aber bei den kellerboxen kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen  aber danke schon mal  

Das ist natürlich extrem :p aber dürfte bei mir wie gesagt nicht der fall sein. Mein avr hat immerhin 5x 80watt. Ich schau nachher mal nach den boxen. Aber die hatten glaub ich 40 watt max oder so


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Was hast du für nen AVR ?


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Sony str-de 345. Wie lang bistn noch wach? Werd so gegen 7-8uhr mal den keller besuchen gehen denk ich mal :p

Zu dem ding bzw allgemein habe ich nochmal ne frage. Und zwar wenn man nur stereo benutzt, kann er dann die leistiung der anderen kanäle komplett für stereo benutzen? Also 400 w für stereo?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm will dich nicht ernüchtern aber dein Sony hat keine 5*80Watt, realistisch sind 5*15Watt alle Kanäle voll ausgelastet, Auslastung bei einem einzigen Kanal wären eher 80-100W. 

Ich bin noch bis mindestens 11 uhr wach, ich hab erst um 8 uhr feierabend, und bis ich daheim bin isses halb 11 ca... Nur bin ich dann ab Halb 8 mal für paar stündchen offline und aufm Heimweg


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Echt? Das wär ja krass. Darf ich fragen woraus du das genau schließt? Also meinste bei Stereo wie es bei mir läuft dann 50W pro kanal?
Wär aber ein bissl komisch. Ich weiss Watt sagt nicht viel aus. Aber meine Cat Boxen haben 180W Sinus glaub ich. Und die kann ich auch echt extrem laut machen ohne das sie verzerren. Also wirklich so laut, dass es verboten werden soltle in einem Mietshaus  Und da macht der Verstärker auch mit bis Lautstärke 26 ca. von 30. Schaltet sich auf jedenfall nciht ab. Ok dadurch das der leider ein hohes Grundrauschen hat ist es ab eienr gewissen Lautstärke anstrengend aber immerhin. Ich weiss leider nur nicht was die Boxen für eine reale Leistungsaufnahme haben. Kann man das irgendwie messen?

Ok das klingt gut  Bis halb 11 war ich auf jedenfall mal unten 

Btw. Selbst wenns nur 5x15W wären, wärs auch nicht ernüchternd. Da es ja für mich dicke ausreicht. Also iwann kommt auch besseres equipment. Aber leider ist im moment kein Budget verfügbar.
Aso und noch ne frage. Hattte ne zeitlang noch 2 Grundig Stereo Boxen mit den Standboxen zusammen am AVR. Alles über die beiden Stereo Kanäle. Ging auch gut. Und hat auch gut gerummst (technö und so  ) Ist das aber irgendwie schädlich?`Impedanz und so?

Danke übrigens dass du um die Uhrzeit noch so aktiv bist


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Das ist normal bei billigen AVR´s zudem hat dein Sony ne leistungsaufnahme von 180W die geteilt durch 5 wären 36W abzüglich der verlustleistung des Verstärkers sinds dann realistische 15W pro Kanal. Das ist nicht komisch das ist die Regel bei AVR´s gibt nur ganz ganz wenige Hersteller die ne leistungsmessung machen wenn alle Kanäle voll ausgelastet sind. 50W pro Kanal könnte evt hinkommen, wobei ich das dem Sony auch nicht zutraue. 
Die Boxen haben keine Leistungsaufnahme, sondern vertragen ne gewisse Leistung, aber 180W sind auch total unrealistisch für die CAT, das ist eher so ne angabe die mal ausm Himmel gegriffen ist  Nun Laut geht immer, mal als bsp wenn die nen Wirkungsgrad von 86db haben, dann bedeutet das, das die bei 1W leistung 86db auf 1 Meter machen ( wenns nach DIN gemessen wurde ) du brauchst also keine Mega leistung um auch Laut zu können, das einer der gründe warum ne hohe Watt zahl nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. Messen kann man das, aber nur mit dem passenden equipment was kaum nen normalo daheim rumstehen hat. 

Mal ein bsp anhand meines AVR´s der hat ne Angabe von 7*80Watt bei ner vollauslastung aller Kanäle ( und dabei eine aufnahmeleistung von 1KW bzw 1000Watt ! ) Ist nen gerät der 1000€ Preisklasse, realistisch bei dem Teil sind allerdings eher 7*100W ( Harman Kardon untertreibt immer mit der Leistungsangabe um zu Garantieren das die angegeben Leistung auch wirklich immer vorhanden ist )


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm na gut. Also das bei den Boxen allgemein meist Unsinn bezüglich der Wattangabe angegeben wird weiss ich ja. Aber bei Verstärkern auch... Traurig traurig. Zumal da extra noch son schöner glitzerner Aufkleber vorne drauf ist wo 5x80W drauf steht  Naja was solls. Reicht auch so für mich 

Ok ja das meinte ich  Also auch gelogen? xD PMPO ist immer Schwachsinn. Aber da bei den Boxen halt 380W Impulsleistung, 300W Musikleistung und 180 Sinus draufsteht dachte ich das könnte ausnahmsweise mal hinkommen. Aber gut auch nicht so wild 

Ok das so wenig Watt nötig sind um soviel Lautstärke zu erreichen wusste ich nicht. Wobei das ja auch Sinn ergibt. Wenn ich mir so manchen Marantz Verstärker anschaue mit 40W Leistung oder so. Aber das reicht ja dann anscheinend dicke 

Das ist heftig. Zieht der dann auch wirklich 1000W? Was hast du denn für Lautsprecher dadran hängen?


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja der zieht wirklich 1KW leistung aus der Steckdose wenn ich den voll aufdrehe und alle Kanäle voll ausgesteuert sind, ich hab als Frontboxen nen paar 4 Wege Eigenbau Lautsprecher, ne Mischung aus Visaton und nem Hochton Hybridhorn von ElectroVoice, Rear Speaker sind Grundig Audiorama 8000, Center ist nen eigenbau mit MbQuart Bestückung, Subwoofer einmal nen BR Woofer mit 2*38er von Bell Amplification, und ein spezial angefertigtes Expotential HybridHorn mit nem 30er Magnat ( wird aber wieder getauscht das Chassis ) für die Woofer hab ich nochmal nen Kroha Monoblock mit ner ebenfalls bestialischen Leistungsaufnahme um die 600Watt RMS spuckt der.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Das ist krass  Aber gut wann dreht man schon voll auf?...
Ich würd mir ja auch gern mal selbst was bauen. Habe gehört für nen Laien wäre nen Sub erstmal am besten geeignet. Hab noch nen kaputten Sony Sub hier. Da könnte ich den Teller rausbauen weil nur die elektronik abgeraucht ist. Meinst du das würde Sinn machen? Hab wie gesagt kein Geld und würde aber schon ganz gern was basteln.

Hast du das alles selbst ausgerechent/gemessen und dann zusammengebaut? Die Visaton Homepage hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut. Aber das meiste ist leider so gar nicht meine Preisklasse 
Die Audiorama sehen ja mal grässlich aus  Aber hab ich jetzt schon öfter im Zusammenhang mit Hi-Fi von gelesen. Scheinen wohl echt gut zu sein 
Klingt als ob du nen brachialen Bass zuhaus hättest *träum* 
Ich hab leider nur einen 30er Teufel Sub xD
Ok also Expotetntial Hybridhorn sagt mir gar nichts. 
1600W insgesamt... krass krass  
Monoblock? Ausm Car-HiFi Bereich ja? 
Hatte auch mal überlegt 2 Subs zu nutzen. Aber nur damit sich das im Raum besser verteilt. Aber einer allein ist eigentlcih schon zuviel also wurde die Idee wieder verworfen. Es sei denn mit dem Sony Teller lässt sich was bauen


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habs gern manchmal bisl lauter, vorallem hab ich gern Reserven. Nun das mit dem Sony macht nur sinn wenn du die TSP daten dazu hast, ansonst ist das komplett sinnlos weil du kein optimales gehäuse bauen kannst, das der auch nach was klingt. 
Ja das meiste hab ich selbst ausgerechnet, und vieles auch durch experimentieren, ich hab die Boxen vor knapp 15 jahren gebaut, und immer wieder etwas verbessert. Nuja die Watt angaben sind mit vorsicht zu geniesen, sind aber mehr als genug mittlerweile. Der Monoblock ist NICHT ausm Carhifi bereich, ich halte absolut garnix davon CarHifi endstufen für HomeHifi zu nutzen, das ist nen Alter Monoblock von ner kleinen Hifischmiede in Handarbeit aufgebaut.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Ja das kann ich gut nachvollziehen  
Mmh ok. Was sind TSP Daten? ... Hab den Sub leider nicht hier der steht bei meinem Kumpel im Keller. Wird aber spaßeshalber demnächst mal hergeholt.
Nicht schlecht. Respekt  
Da mich das THema halt inzwischen auch sehr interessiert. PCGHX sei dank  
Wollt ich mich halt wenigstens mal an nen Sub machen, wenn das mit wenig Budget drin ist.

Ok alles klar. Dachte nur weil ich bis jetzt nur im Car Hifi bereich davon gehört hab.
So ich verschwinde ma im keller und schau mal nach den Boxen.

Edit: Ok hab mal geschaut was TSP-Daten sind. Aber die kann ich leider nicht ausmessen. Sprich müsste ich die in Erfahrung bringen. Steht sowas zufällig auf irgendwelchen Datenblättern von Sony? xD Weil ansonsten siehts schlecht aus. Oder ich muss bissl sparen und bau mir dann dieses Selbstbaukit für 200,- .


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das sind die Boxen. Hab sie grad nochmal angeschlossen. Klingt fast wie Handysound. Keinerlei Tiefton. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Ich mein so große Teller wie die haben. Das muss doch zu irgendwas nütze sein. Oder bin ich da schon wieder auf dem Holzweg? kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen xD Die Hochtöner wurden von wem neu eingebaut. Hab mal Originalbilder in der Bucht gesehen, da waren definitiv andere drin vorher. Also da hat definitiv wer dran rumgebastelt. Hinten wo das Kabel rauskommt, dass wurde auch neu verspachtelt. Vielleicht hat die auch einfach jemand kaputtverbessert. 

Edit: Wie fügt man die Bilder so ein, dass sie in diesem PopUp gezeigt werden? Ist mein erster Upload xD
Sry für die Bildquali. Ist nur das Iphone von meiner Freundin. Und is nochn bissl zu dunkel hier :p
Und sorry für den Doppelpost, schande auf mein Haupt 

Edit2: Ok einigermaßen gehts doch. Ich glaube die großen Tiefton"Chassis?" haben mir einfach nen anderen Eindruck vermittelt. Hör halt fast nur Techno. Und da musses rumsen. Aber ansonsten vom Klang her sind die glaub ich doch gut. Nur halt bissl unausgewogen? Muss den Bass am AVR voll aufdrehen damits einigermaßen stimmig klingt. 

Egal bin erstmal auf deine/eure meinung zu den Boxen gespannt. Google spuckt leider kaum was aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (23. Dezember 2011)

Also die TSP daten bekommst du anhand Datenblätter von Sony, falls es überhaupt welche dazu gibt, wenn nicht, nutzlos. 

Was die Boxen angeht, wenn der Amp bei dennen wirklich abschaltet ab ner gewissen leistung, dann is da definitiv was hinüber, oder es war nen totaler pfuscher am Werk. Schade um die Boxen verhunzt sind sie sowieso durch den falschen hochtöner. 
Paar Eckdaten dazu 
Baujahr 1971 - 1973
Np damals 400dm 
Frequenzgang 40-20000hz 
Nachfolger der legendären Saba Greencone speaker. Grade der Hochtöner war bei den Boxen was feines. 

Was mir auffällt, der drehregler zum einstellen der Hochtöner fehlt, Hochtöner sind ausgetauscht gegen irgend nen mist, am Ovalen Mitteltöner wurde rumgepfuscht. 

In dem zustand wohl Wertlos leider. 

Bass sollten die schon bringen, ich geh von Aus das die komplett hinüber sind oder komplett falsch verdrahtet wurden, denn an der verdrahtung muss rumgespielt worden sein. 
Schade drum. 

Ich selbst hab noch nen paar Telefunken Lautsprecher von 69 in denne die Saba ( GreenCone ) Chassis verbaut wurden, und die sind klanglich einfach hammer, sind auch in fachkreisen sehr sehr beliebt und gelten als Audiophile Lautsprecher.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm ok naja ist auch nicht soo wichtig. War nur ne Idee. Weiss grade nichtmal wie der Sub heisst. 

Ok. Ansonsten würden sie ab ner gewissen Lautstärke einfach knistern oder halt sich kaputt anhören? Muss aber auch sagen bei Lautstärke 9 sind die schon extrem laut. Viel mehr machen die glaub ich nicht mit. Bei 10 schaltet sich der AVR dann ab.

Greencone hab ich schonmal gehört. Das hat mich dann auch hoffen lassen. 

Hmm ok dann danke dir trotzdem. Ist echt schade. Ansonsten hätt ich mir noch nen Stereo Verstärker geholt. Aber das hat ja dann wohl wenig Sinn... Jetzt nach ein paar Stunden hören find ich sie trotzdem nicht so schlecht. 

Naja da ich keine Ahnung hab kann ich mir das repariern oder wieder ausbessern wohl klemmen. 
Hab aber vorhin bei meinen "Recherchen" irgendeine Seite gefunden wo die für 30€ weggegangen sind. Also sind sie wohl eh net soviel wert. Oder die hatten kein plan  Naja ich hör die noch ne Weile und denn mal schauen ob sie wieder in Keller kommen. 
Danke dir erstmal


----------



## Caspar (23. Dezember 2011)

15W sollten für Lautsprecher mit einigermaßen Wirkungsgrad locker ausreichen. Sonst stimmt wirklich etwas nicht.

@ Ser0

Suche dir idealerweise einen Bausatz, das Aktivmodul ist bei einem Bausatz eh das teuerste. Einen 30€ Mivoc Teller reisst da nicht so rein. Das Gehäuse mitsamt Bassreflexrohr muss dann ja auch zu beiden passen. Du könntest für weniger auch ein Lautsprecherpärchen basteln. Sieh dich mal auf www.lautsprechershop.de / Breitbandlautsprecher und mehr - SpectrumAudio /www.oaudio.de und für die Theorie bei HiFi-Selbstbau - das Online-Magazin um.


----------



## ser0_silence (23. Dezember 2011)

Bezüglich der Sabas, wenn ich mir mal sowas in der Richtung preiswert holen könnte SABA fullrange & tweeter AlNiCo blue greencone speaker | eBaybzw. am besten natürlich die originalen aus den Boxen, könnte man dann probieren die wieder einzubauen und in den Originalzustand zurückzusetzen? Oder macht das einfach kein Sinn? xD

@Caspar 
Danke dir, das werd ich mir mal zu Gemüte führen  
Bin echt interessiert an dem Thema. Mal schauen ob ich durch Weihnachten mir mal ein Bausatz zulegen könnte 

Meinst du so ein Selbstbau-Sub wäre besser bzw kräftiger als mein Teufel CEM Sub?

Edit: Hier nur Hochtöner http://www.ebay.de/itm/SABA-Raritat...pt=Lautsprecher_Selbstbau&hash=item4160ae4234 kann ich aber leider nur raten ob das passende wären -.- sehen auf jedenfall aus wie die originalen.


----------



## Niza (23. Dezember 2011)

Auf jedenfall bin ich ein bischen schlauer geworden was Lautsprecher an geht 
Danke euch

Ich habe da auch nochmal ne Frage 
Ist es besser wenn die Boxen eine höhere Leistung (Wattzahl) aushalten als der Verstärker ?
z.B. 
Boxen max. 300Watt 
Verstärker max. 200Watt

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Iceananas (23. Dezember 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall bin ich ein bischen schlauer geworden was Lautsprecher an geht
> Danke euch
> 
> Ich habe da auch nochmal ne Frage
> ...


 
Die Leistungsangaben haben ja generell nix mit Klang zu tun. Aber etwas kräftigere Boxen schaden natürlich nie ^^

Ist so ähnlich wie wenn du eine hochtemperaturfeste Backfolie, die bis 1000° aushält in ein Backofen tust, der nur 250° heizt. Dein Kuchen wird davon aber trotzdem nicht besser


----------



## Niza (23. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Die Leistungsangaben haben ja generell nix mit Klang zu tun. Aber etwas kräftigere Boxen schaden natürlich nie ^^
> 
> Ist so ähnlich wie wenn du eine hochtemperaturfeste Backfolie, die bis 1000° aushält in ein Backofen tust, der nur 250° heizt. Dein Kuchen wird davon aber trotzdem nicht besser


 
Klingt logisch
Danke für die Schnelle Antwort 


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Die Leistungsangaben haben ja generell nix mit Klang zu tun. Aber etwas kräftigere Boxen schaden natürlich nie ^^


 
Naja, ich würde es aus einer anderen Perspektive sehen und den Amp IMMER leistungsmäßig stärker auslegen als der Lautsprecher an Eingangsleistung vertragen kann. Stichwort Clipping.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Dezember 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Die Leistungsangaben haben ja generell nix mit Klang zu tun. Aber etwas kräftigere Boxen schaden natürlich nie ^^
> 
> Ist so ähnlich wie wenn du eine hochtemperaturfeste Backfolie, die bis 1000° aushält in ein Backofen tust, der nur 250° heizt. Dein Kuchen wird davon aber trotzdem nicht besser


 
Und genau das ist eigentlich Falsch, goldene Regel bei Hifi vorallem wenn man es gerne mal Lauter hätte. 

Verstärker sollte immer mehr leistung bietet als die Lautsprecher.

Es ist einfacher Boxen zu killen mit nem Amp der zu wenig leistung hat als umgedreht. 

Wie NFS Game schon gesagt hat, Clipping ist das Stichwort. 

@ser0_silence Das macht alles keinen Sinn, zumal du noch garnicht weist was in der Box alles gepfuscht wurde, dadurch das der klangregler weg ist, wurde definitiv an der frequenzweiche rumgebastelt, von daher stimmt alles vorne und hinten nicht mehr. Die wieder in Original zustand zu versetzen wird für nen leien kaum mehr möglich sein, und die Hochtöner müssen mit extremer vorsicht behandelt werden, die bestehen aus einem Bakelit Gehäuse, das verdammt schnell bricht bzw zerbrösselt. Zumindest bei den von dir gezeigten Saba´s ( da gibts auch nochmal unterschiedliche ) 

Btw, die von dir verlinkten Speaker sind allesamt die falschen.


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eigentlich Falsch, goldene Regel bei Hifi vorallem wenn man es gerne mal Lauter hätte.
> 
> Verstärker sollte immer mehr leistung bietet als die Lautsprecher.
> 
> ...


 
Dann hatte ich das wohl falsch im Erinnerung.. danke


----------



## Niza (24. Dezember 2011)

Ok Danke 
dann eben anders herum

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

so hab ich es auch gelernt: der verstärker sollte immer mehr leistung haben als die lautsprecher.
hauptsächlich wegen der übersteuerung(verzerrung) des signals (sprich clipping).


----------

